
Ask HN: Why haven’t fitness gaming experiences taken off? - danielecook
People want to stay fit or lose weight. People love gaming. So why not combine the two?<p>Peloton has done well, and it seems their platform would work well when combined with games. So why haven’t they or any others attempted this or been successful in doing so?<p>Are there any companies working on a product that might work?
======
onion2k
Do more research. There are loads of fitness games around for the Wii, Xbox
Kinect and PS4 Move that did well (in terms of fitness, not so much in terms
of gaming).

~~~
danielecook
I see your point - but I see those as valuing the gaming side more than the
fitness aspect. I am thinking in terms of a system that values the fitness
side a bit more.

I can imagine a rocket league type game where your speed would be tied to
cycling speed on a peloton-like device.

